# what is wrong with this kid?!?!?



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPghUEw4VG8

REALLY short attention span on this little bugger

I'm still dumbfounded when I see this.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

yes I love the way the reporter acted she was like yes your defiantly a zombie kid...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPghUEw4VG8
> 
> REALLY short attention span on this little bugger
> 
> I'm still dumbfounded when I see this.


 
He didn't get beaten enough as a child, and thus never learned how to cope with ADHD like the rest of us.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL That never gets old.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> He didn't get beaten enough as a child, and thus never learned how to cope with ADHD like the rest of us.



words of wisdom never rang truer


----------



## Bacu (Aug 22, 2009)

Classic. Ha.


----------



## Tokoyami (Aug 22, 2009)

Older than the internet.

The thing is the kid recently got a turtle.  Thats why he said I like turtles.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 22, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Older than the internet.
> 
> The thing is the kid recently got a turtle.  Thats why he said I like turtles.


It's still completely irrelevant to the question. Ãµ_o


----------



## Tokoyami (Aug 22, 2009)

The question the newscaster told him?

I can't remeber the kids whole explanation.  However I know he personally said why he said that......I know it had to do with his getting a turtle though.....


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> The question the newscaster told him?
> 
> I can't remeber the kids whole explanation.  However I know he personally said why he said that......I know it had to do with his getting a turtle though.....



it doesn't  matter what you say if you don't answer the question at hand she didn't ask him if he liked turtles..


----------



## Liam (Aug 22, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> it doesn't  matter what you say if you don't answer the question at hand she didn't ask him if he liked turtles..


The question was "What do you think?"


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 22, 2009)

I always crack up.  Maybe he's autistic or has a learning disability.   Or maybe he really, REALLY likes turtles. *G*


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I always crack up.  Maybe he's autistic or has a learning disability.   Or maybe he really, REALLY likes turtles. *G*



I dunno why he did it but it's funny I laugh at it every time I see it



gulielmus said:


> The question was "What do you think?"


yeah after talking about his makeup


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 24, 2009)

that kid fucking loves turtles


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

He's a turtle fur obviously.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2009)

Eh  Weird, or what?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

That kid is a genious.  Its a meme.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

heh, oldie but goodie. There are some remixes with that now.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> heh, oldie but goodie. There are some remixes with that now.


yeah I've seen em.. this is still the best if you ask me


----------



## Takun (Aug 25, 2009)

Kid had just seen turtles.  Panicked because he was on the news.  Internet meme'd for life.


----------

